# Migrating printers from Windows 2003 x86 to Windows 2008 R2 64 bit



## majack (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello,

I am looking for the best way to migrate printers from Windows 2003 x86 to Windows 2008 R2 x64. I googled and found diffferent ways to do it but I am not confident and need some help. I see there is a migrate tool embedded in the print services on windows 2008 and also seen how you can add to AD and then migrate that way or use this tool printmig.exe. Which is the better way. 

I also want to make it seemless for the users so I don't have to connect to users and remap printers.

Any help would be greatly appreciated as this is live production.


----------



## JSharmaable (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey Majack,

General Steps:

=============

1. Verify the new server's TCP/IP configuration has been pointed to the current DNS server.

2. Make the new server become a member server of the current Windows Server 2003 domain first.

3. Upgrade the Windows Server 2003 forest schema to Windows Server 2008 schema with the "adprep /forestprep" command on old server.

Please run the "adprep.exe /forestprep" command from the Windows Server 2008 installation disk on the schema master. To do this, insert the Windows Server 2008 installation disk, and then type the following command:

Drive:\sources\ADPREP\adprep.exe /forestprep

4. Upgrade the Windows 2003 domain schema with the "adprep /domainprep" command on old server.

Please run the "adprep.exe /domainprep" command from the Windows Server 2008 installation disk on the infrastructure master. To do this, insert the Windows Server 2008 installation disk, and then type the following command:

Drive:\sources\ADPREP \adprep.exe /domainprep

5. Insert Windows Server 2008 Installation Disc in the new server.

6. Run "dcpromo" on new server to promote it as an additional domain controller in existing Windows 2003 domain, afterwards you may verify the installation of Active Directory.

Please refer to:

How to Verify an Active Directory Installation in Windows Server 2003

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/816106

7. Verify the new server's TCP/IP configuration has been pointed to current DNS server.

8. Enable Global Catalog on new server and manually Check Replication Topology and afterwards manually trigger replication (Replicate Now) to synchronize Active Directory database between 2 replicas.

Please note: It will some time to replicate GC between DC, please wait some time with patience.

9. Disable Global Catalog on the old DC.

10. Transfer all the FSMO roles from the old DC to the new DC.

Please refer to:

How to view and transfer FSMO roles in Windows Server 2003

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/324801

11. Verify that the old DNS Server Zone type is Active Directory-Integrated. If not, please refer to:

How To: Convert DNS Primary Server to Active Directory Integrated

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/816101

Note: Active Directory Integrated-Zone is available only if DNS server is a domain controller.

12. Install DNS component on new server and configure it as a new DNS Server (Active Directory Integrated-Zone is preferred). All the DNS configuration should be replicated to the new DNS server with Active Directory Replication.

13. Make all the clients change TCP/IP configuration to point to new server as DNS.

14. You may configure TCP/IP on all the clients, or adjust DHCP scope settings to make them use the new DNS server.

Please note: It is a good practice to make the old DC offline for several days and check whether everything works normally with the new server online. If so, you may let the old DC online and run DCPROMO to demote it.

Hope it helps.

http://msmvps.com/blogs/mweber/arch...ws-server-2008-or-windows-server-2008-r2.aspx


----------



## majack (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello JSharmaable,

I am confused. The new server is replacing the old server and it is only going to be used for File and Print Services for one of our branch offices. It's not a DC or DNS server. Strictly file server server and Print Server. 
 JSharmaab


----------



## JSharmaable (Sep 19, 2011)

oh sorry, I would join the new server to the domain and to transfer the old printers to the new server i would use a utility called Print Migrator. I am not sure if it supports 2008 R2. If not, this link has a script that a friend has used in the past. You can give this a ago (http://gallery.technet.microsoft.com/scriptcenter/20428e3a-12c6-4354-bddf-d748367fca72).

As for your file and folders look into File Migration Tool kit. This will retain folder permissions too.

Hope these point you in the right direction.


----------



## majack (Dec 7, 2011)

That is ok. I should of been more specific. Does this script copy to the new server or just moves it? Will I still need to manually have to map clients to the new print server or will this script take care of that?


----------



## JSharmaable (Sep 19, 2011)

the script copies the printer over to the new server, from what i've been told. I have never personally used it, so with that in mind, prob recommend you to test it out before you use it on ur server. You might need to update your print scripts to point to the new server name.

You shouldn't have to manually map printers, you can use vbs scripts or kix. I have kix scripts setup to add printers according to OU in AD. Save you running around.


----------



## majack (Dec 7, 2011)

Ok sounds good. Can you send me that script so I can check it out?


----------



## JSharmaable (Sep 19, 2011)

sure will send you a copy when i am at work.

The print migration tool from what i've read support Server 2008 R2, i would give that a go first. You will just need to update drivers to x64bit.


----------



## majack (Dec 7, 2011)

From what I was read It didn't support it but I guess i was wrong.yes I will need to add the x64 bit drivers


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

If you have Windows 2003 R2, you can use the Print Management msc console to export the print queues and import them using Print Management on Windows 2008 or 2008 R2.


----------



## majack (Dec 7, 2011)

Peterh40, its Windows 2003 SP2 no R2


----------



## majack (Dec 7, 2011)

Also how do i make the printers automatically show up on client's pc without any user interaction?


----------



## majack (Dec 7, 2011)

I also found this which should work but I just want to confirm it before I do it.
Install the Print Management Role.
2. Add your 2003 Print server.
3. Right Click on the server and Select *Export Printers to a file...*
4. Click on Next and enter a file name.
5. Click on next and allow the export to finish.
6. Right Click on the new 2008 server and select *Import printers from file...*
7. Browse to the required file and select it.
8. Click on next and allow the import to happen.

When you *Export Printers to a file... does it only copy everything or does it actually move it?
*


----------

